# red5 as a flash server



## Easy Rhino (Jul 23, 2010)

i have been messing around with streaming live video to a web page. red5 is an open source program that is still under development but is excellent! the video quality is pretty good considering the source and it broadcasts without too much delay. i am using my ps3 eye to capture video/audio and then i stream that through the ubuntu server running red5. 

anyone else messed around with this?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 23, 2010)

I havent heard of this, but it sounds interesting. Does red5 integrate with apache or is it its own web service?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 23, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> I havent heard of this, but it sounds interesting. Does red5 integrate with apache or is it its own web service?



well it basically is its own server. you can access it from port 5080 after install. and then when you want to integrate it into a web page you can simply setup an html form for it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 23, 2010)

i moved this thread here because i think it will get more views and possibly more replies.


----------

